# VC gas stove won't come on



## rickybamboo (Oct 3, 2009)

I have a vermont castings radiance gas stove. The pilot wouldn't stay lit once I released the knob(had the gas off to it for the summer - just turned it back on) so I cleaned the tc/tp with an emery cloth. The pilot is lit now, but when I turn it to 'on' the pilot goes out. Any ideas?
I'm a newbie - let me now if there is more info needed. Thanks for your help.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 3, 2009)

Is it a B-vent unit?
If it is, I encountered this symptom last winter...
Check the wiring diagram - IF you have one.
There's a thermodisk (spill switch) up near the top of the unit & under the removable grille.
Remove the wires from either side of the t-disk & put a jumper wire between them.
Does the unit work now?
If so replace the t-disk. $20 maybe...
If not, try replacing the wires to & from the t-disk...
The sheathing gets brittle from being in the high heat environment at the top of the unit
& may be shorting against the chassis somewhere...
If it STILL doesn't work, try jumping the new wires to test the t-disk...
Let us know how you make out...


----------



## rickybamboo (Oct 4, 2009)

wow....thanks for the quick reply.
i've had a couple glasses of wine now (by the light of my pilot light) so will try your tips out in the morning. thanks again.


----------



## Fsappo (Oct 9, 2009)

To me, the fast answer sounds like a bad thermocouple.  But I'm not too up on all the gas stuff


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Oct 9, 2009)

does it have a nova sit, robertshaw or honeywell valve?
i can send you troble shooting info...

http://woodheatstoves.com/nova-sit-820-troubleshooting-guide-p-12157.html
nova sit info here


----------

